# Indian Hammocks Park in Miami.



## Irminsul (Apr 29, 2007)

This is one end of Indian Hammocks Park, a large urban public park in the Kendall area of Miami-Dade County, Florida.  I liked the light filtering through the early morning mist, more visible at the end.  Mist this fine (as opposed to muggy fog) is unusual in South Florida, except perhaps for early November when this photograph was taken.


----------



## Irminsul (Apr 29, 2007)

This is another shot from Hammocks Park.  This one was taken in the late afternoon, as the slanting light made it through a thick canopy of leaves and branches.


----------

